# What's good with Lemon-Eucalyptus?



## KiwiMoose (May 19, 2021)

I have a new bottle of lemon eucalyptus EO to try out.  I'm thinking one other EO in there might be good, but I don't want to use spearmint because I've made a few minty soaps lately so want to do something different.  Any thoughts?  I have lavender here, and rosemary (which I'm not a fan of TBH - every time I make soap with it I remind myself never to use it again).  Hit me with your best suggestions!


----------



## dibbles (May 19, 2021)

I'm interested as I was given some of this recently. I haven't made much minty lately, so that's a good thought - especially for summer. I'm not a fan of cucumber FO, but if you are that might work. Litsea and lavender if sticking with EO. Something woody? I don't know


----------



## Obsidian (May 19, 2021)

What about a little patchouli?


----------



## dibbles (May 19, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> What about a little patchouli?


I wondered about patch, since I love it with everything. I'm just going to have to get it out and play with some likely contenders I think.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 19, 2021)

I always have plenty of patch on hand.  But I do have cedarwood @dibbles - that could be nice?  I'm melting the oils now, so last chance otherwise you never know what I'll end up with.


----------



## dibbles (May 19, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> I always have plenty of patch on hand.  But I do have cedarwood @dibbles - that could be nice?  I'm melting the oils now, so last chance otherwise you never know what I'll end up with.


It’s all you, and good luck. Maybe patch, just for fun.


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 19, 2021)

What essential oils do you have?  This is for next time as it sounds like the soap has probably been made, lol.  As the lemon will be the "top" note, you could mix with spicy and woody oils, ginger, lemon eucalyptus and patchouli or it can uplift some of the "rosy" oils, like geranium and palmarosa.   If you want to get really complicated, ginger, geranium, cedarwood and lemon eucalyptus


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 19, 2021)

I am using lemon eucalyptus.  I am about to make it but waiting for everything to cool.  Have selected cedar wood to try.  I do have palmarosa here too though.  I have ho wood as well - what would that be like?


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 19, 2021)

I haven't used ho wood but looking at it's scent profile, it's slightly spicy, which would be nice.  I presume you weigh out the oils?


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 19, 2021)

Aromasuzie said:


> I haven't used ho wood but looking at it's scent profile, it's slightly spicy, which would be nice.  I presume you weigh out the oils?


yes and ho wood has to be used in small amounts
so how about:
lemon eucalyptus 70%
cedar wood 25%
ho wood 5%
?
Hit me Susie!


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 19, 2021)

I would mix up oils you think would be nice to half off what you would use in the mix, if it needs adjusting, you can do so then.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 19, 2021)

Aromasuzie said:


> I would mix up oils you think would be nice to half off what you would use in the mix, if it needs adjusting, you can do so then.


Lol - you're obviously not a 'fly by the seat of your pants' soaper like me then.


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 19, 2021)

I would probably up the ho wood so the cedarwood doesn't overpower.  15% Ho, 15% cedarwood.  Do you have enough ho wood?

No, lol.  Being an Aromatherapist/massage therapist I'm usually looking for therapeutic effect and then smell, lol.     I did make a mix the other day when lemongrass overpowered my peppermint, blow me down with a feather


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 19, 2021)

Here ya go then:



I used 20g lemon eucalyptus, 7g cedarwood and 7g Ho Leaf (as it turns out, not wood). Smells really nice from someone who is not a fan of eucalyptus.
I did a spoon swirl a la @JoyfulSudz .


----------



## Basil (May 20, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Here ya go then:
> View attachment 57436
> 
> I used 20g lemon eucalyptus, 7g cedarwood and 7g Ho Leaf (as it turns out, not wood). Smells really nice from someone who is not a fan of eucalyptus.
> I did a spoon swirl a la @JoyfulSudz .


I love your colors! I just unmolded a gardener's soap with eucalyptus, tea tree and cedarwood. It "grows" on you    I can't wait to see your soap after it's been cut!


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 20, 2021)

Basil said:


> I love your colors! I just unmolded a gardener's soap with eucalyptus, tea tree and cedarwood. It "grows" on you    I can't wait to see your soap after it's been cut!


Me too!
Always the best part, huh?


----------



## Juggsy (May 20, 2021)

Great way to use your lemon eucalyptus and rosemary add them both with some Orange Blossom. If you go with just orange blossom and eucalyptus add 50% of each.

Or..
35% peppermint
35% lemon eucalyptus
20% Lavender
10% Rosemary
Eucalyptus must be like Vegemite? It's extremely popular down here.... an acquired taste....
Lemon eucalyptus blends well with lavender, orange and other citrus, basil, clove, any of the other eucalyptus oils, fragonia, frankincense, kunzea, geranium, gingers... it blends beautifully with lemon myrtle, Melissa (true Melissa not the adulterated stuff). I love adding it at a smaller percentage to Japanese Mint, Lemon Myrtle,  Clary Sage, May Chang and Lemon.

you said you didn't want mint ones but lemony top notes that it has is really awesome in a minty citrus blend.

It blends lovely with our Aussie Natives. Blue Wattle seed extract and eucalyptus is popular! I have a whole list of natives that blend beautifully with eucalyptus but unless you're in Australia there's really no point telling you as they are expensive and even more so internationally.  But one of the most popular soap blends I have (as I said maybe it is like Vegemite ) but is this:
30% Emerald Cypress
20% Lemon Eucalyptus
15% Blue Gum Eucalyptus
15% Lemon Myrtle
15% Niaouli
05% Sandalwood


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 20, 2021)

@KiwiMoose, looks lovely.  I’m a fan of Rosemary, if you‘re keen, I’ll swap it for you with another essential oil if you like


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 20, 2021)

Juggsy said:


> Great way to use your lemon eucalyptus and rosemary add them both with some Orange Blossom. If you go with just orange blossom and eucalyptus add 50% of each.
> 
> Or..
> 35% peppermint
> ...


Love my vegemite ( with lots of butter, on toast)



Aromasuzie said:


> @KiwiMoose, looks lovely.  I’m a fan of Rosemary, if you‘re keen, I’ll swap it for you with another essential oil if you like


Thanks Susie - but I only have half a wee bottle left so it's not really worth it.  I still use it very sparingly in blends sometimes.


----------



## Juggsy (May 20, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> Love my vegemite ( with lots of butter, on toast)


_Off topic I know: _
We used to be a Vegemite house then we discovered some actual Australian owned competitors. Think Dick Smith kinda started a trend with his version years ago. But, gotta admit AussieMite and Everymite give the good ol' Vegemite and Promite/Marmite a run for their money. We tend to use lots of the AussieMite stuff and the "vegan" "fodmap" Everymite in our house. I reckon the Everymite tastes more like Vegemite and the AussieMite is like a cross between Marmite and Promite.


----------



## SoapSisters (May 20, 2021)

Thanks for this thread! I always sweeten my lemon eucalyptus with spearmint, but I love the ideas above for other blends.


----------



## lucycat (May 20, 2021)

If you have lemon eucalyptus consider other uses.  I mix with alcohol and water for a personal mosquito spray.  Works great.  I don't add an emulsifier so it is a shake and spray for my personal use only.  I use 50% alcohol, 25% water, and 25% EO.   I have seen it sold with up to 40% EO.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 20, 2021)

It's pretty strong - i wonder if I should have used less that 3% to scent the batch?


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 20, 2021)

@KiwiMoose Lemon eucalyptus is a top note so I think you'll find it will loose the intensity as your soap cures.


----------



## KiwiMoose (May 20, 2021)

Smells a bit like citronella


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 20, 2021)

On another note, _Lemon Eucalyptus Essential Oil_ is an excellent mossie (mosquito) repellent!
Use rate: *10%* in spray body mist.
Spray bottle should be able to withstand a high % of essential oil. I use the metallic ones.

SHORT STORY
When my nephew got married in Rio, Brazil, they rented a Villa that housed 25 guests. The mosquito population that year was wicked and there were many cases of dengue fever. I sent along 25 bottles of the spray, one for each of the guests. When the event was over, my sister gave her bottle to the host who was leaving on a trip up the Amazon. He was so grateful. Could not thank her enough. Very effective -- stronger than Deet according to the EPA/CDC and safe for children and pets. Long lasting too -- 5-6 hours,

I'm sorry I don't have access to all the research I did. When I got my new iMac, I lost a lot of info (in Apple Works) when it didn't transfer over to Pages.  












ETA: The words _"Oil of Lemon Eucalyptus"_ above is not correct. That is a synthetic that was developed after the essential oil became well-known as a repellant. It is used in a well-known commercial spray. The EO is what I use at the 10% rate according to the EPA/CDC.

It is a very long-lasting scent. It contains more citronella than citronella. I put some on a cotton ball near the light bulb halfway down the basement stairs. It has a pleasant lemon mint scent. I could smell it for at least a year because it was so refreshing that I left it where it was for a long time.


----------



## SoapSisters (May 21, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> It's pretty strong - i wonder if I should have used less that 3% to scent the batch?


I use 2% lemon eucalyptus and 2% spearmint in my batches. It's a good balance, I think.


----------



## Aromasuzie (May 22, 2021)

It all comes down to how much citronellal is in the essential oil, Lemon eucalyptus has 70-75%, while Citronella only has 30-48%.


----------

